# iSCSI boot possible and Clusterfilesystems available?



## minimike (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi there,

It is possible to boot FreeBSD over iSCSI? I'm thinking about a setup to serve iSCSI targets with FreeBSD and boot FreeBSD diskles from these devices.

Also I'm searching a solution about a scaling Clusterfilesystem that could be combined with ZFS.

cheers
Darko


----------

